# Orte, an die es sich lohnt zu surfen!



## joshivince (31. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

wenns mal wieder soweit is, dass ich nimmer weiß wohin ich surfen soll, dann bräuchte man ne coole Seite mit irgendwlechen interessanten oder spannenden Onlinegames.
Oder ne Rätselseite oder einfach ein interesanten Blog oder oder oder...

Was kennt Ihr für ne Seite? Lasst mal jucken, ich kann, wenn genug Infos von Euch rüberkommen die auch hier im ersten und / oder zweiten Posting sammeln (Mit Beschreibungen zu den Seiten)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*RANGLISTE nach Siegen (5 max):**

Platz 1:* Qonix und Myanda - 2 Spiele
*Platz 2:* Falathrim, -Purity- und joshivince - 1 Spiel
*Platz 3:*
*Platz 4:*
*Platz 5:*


*Linklist*

*1.)* http://www.miniclip.com/games/de/ - Flashgames aller art. Alphabetisch oder nach Genre sortiert!
*2.)* http://www.galaxy-news.de/games/?op=showcustomfolder - Browsergames aller Art. Mittels Filtern kann schön gesucht werden.
*3.)* http://www.pc-erfahrung.de - Hardwarefansite mit Grafik- und CPU Chiprangking. Dazu Modding und Übertaktungsthemen
*4.)* http://www.testedich.de - Online-Test Suchmaschine durch den Dschungel der verschiedenen Tests ( IQ Test ) im Internet.
*5.)* Wo liegt was? - Ortschaften nach Zeit auf einer Weltkarte ausfindig machen. Wie bei "Schlag den Raab" *WETTKAMPF 1 (03.11.2008)*
*6.)* http://www.spele.nl/ - Große Spielesammlung nach Kategborien sortiert
*7.)* http://www.bildblog.de/ - Blog über die "BILD" und konsorten. Kritische auseinandersetzung mit Artikeln.
*8.)* http://infokrieg.tv/index.html - Nachrichten über politische Ereignisse weltweit. Sehr kritisch dargestellt.
*9.)* http://www.jetztspielen.de/ - Eie weitere Gamessammlung - Nach Genre kategorisiert.
*10.)* http://nd.goal4.us/xnovade/login.php - Eine Weltraumsimulation
*11.)* http://welt2.ameisengame.de/index.php?p=haufen - Einen Ameisenstaat gründen^^
*12.)* http://www.superfighter.ch/index.php?goto=login - Duelliere dich mit anderen Spielern
*13.)* http://www.bebees.de/index.php - Ein Bienenimperium gründen und verwalten^^
*14.)* http://www.forumwarz.com/ - Coolstes Browsergame ever! Gute Englischkentnisse sind aber Vorraussetzung.
*15.)* http://www.gidf.de/ - MUAHA - selbsterklärend^^
*16.)* http://seidseit.de/ - seidseit.de - kleiner Augenzwinker an die Rechtschreibfaulen
*17.)* http://www.isnichwahr.de/ - Fun, Kurioses, Pics, lustige Videos, Online Games und Witze
*18.)* Tower Defense - Contestgame - Ein klassischer, aber sehr guter TowerDefenser *WETTKAMPF 2 (04.11.2008)*
*19.)* http://zensiert.to - Kuriose Netzgeschichten - Sexy bis verrückt
*20.)* zompocalypse - 2d Zombie-Shooter Flashgame
*21.)* Dogfight 2 - Bekanntes Luftkampf Flashgame
*22.)* reddit.com - Interessanter Community blog (super Content, viele News)
*23.)* Bikemania - Zeige dein Geschick auf dem Motorrad
*24.)* Die Antwort auf alle Fragen! - Die Antwort auf alle Fragen!^^
*25.)* Canyon Defense - Contestgame - Ein weiterer TowerDefense-Clone, futuristisch. *WETTKAMPF 3 (05.11.2008)*
*26.)* AntBuster - Contestgame - Und noch ein TowerDefense-Clone - dieses mal mit A-Meisen^^ *WETTKAMPF 4 (06.11.2008)*

Und nun Ihr!

Grüße vom
Vince


----------



## joshivince (31. Oktober 2008)

Schon ein ganz guter Thread.
Ich lege aber auch Wert auf Seiten zum *lesen, Unterhaltung (Ausserhalb von Games), Blogs, Rätselseite* etc...
Wie du sicherlich gelesen hast.

Insofern kannst du dir dein doofes Kiddi "/close?" sparen.

Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Lol wie du gleich anfängst rumzuflamen^^
Im anderem Thread kannst du dies genauso gut posten.


----------



## joshivince (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich ärgere mich (was daran wohl flame sein soll^^),

weil ich anhand deines Postings gemerkt habe, dass du dir meinen Thread nicht wirklich durchgelesen hast.
Ich hasse so menschen, die gleich irgendwie negativ kommen ohne nen richtigen Grund zu haben.

Wie schon geschrieben geht es mir nicht NUR um Games. Also macht deine Antwort 0,0 Sinn.
Denn wenn du die Threadüberschrift des von dir geposteten Themas gelesen hättest (Gute Freeware & OpenSource *Spiele*, Sammelthread), dann wäre die Sinnfreiheit deiner Antwort selbst dir aufgefallen.

Und somit --> NEIN, ich hätte es nicht da "genausogut posten können". Aus o.g. Gründen.

Und jetzt will ich nicht an dieser Sache weiter rummachen müssen sondern über coole Sites sprechen können.

BTW, da fällt mir noch was für Hardwarefreunde ein: www.pc-erfahrung.de. Is ne Seite, in der es auch Grafikchip- und CPU Ranglisten gibt.
Ne klasse gemachte Seite. Ich fügs gleich oben ein.


----------



## Rappi (31. Oktober 2008)

Interessant finde ich das Spiel ,,Wo liegt was". Starten kann man es unter grauezelle.net in der linken Navigation. 
Spaß macht auch testedich.de. Dort habe ich früher schon das eine oder andere Quiz erstellt und auch nun teste ich ab und zu mein Wissen noch.


----------



## joshivince (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke, testedich is drin, find ich auch klasse sowas. Gleich mal ein paar Tests durchziehen^^

Wo liegt was fand ich in der Navi nicht.


----------



## Rappi (31. Oktober 2008)

In der Navi von grauezelle.net ist es aber drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst geht noch diese Seite: http://www.grauezelle.net/woliegtwas.html


----------



## Tupac 2 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur eins www.BUFFED.DE


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

www.spele.nl

Ausser das es nl ist ^^


----------



## Azure_kite (1. November 2008)

Zu 2 interessanten Seiten kann man über meine Signatur gelangen:

Die eine wäre *Bildblog* die andere *Infokrieg *


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2008)

http://www.jetztspielen.de/


=)


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Ist das nicht in gewisser Weise Werbung für Fremdseiten?

Jetzt nicht flamen, ich weiß es einfach nicht o.0


----------



## Tyarkh (1. November 2008)

Hallo Ihrse,

ich wollt euch ma zeigen was ihr macht wenn ihr grad Langeweile in Wow habt:-P.
Ne spass beiseite ich hab da paar nette Browserspiele(in einem binich auch SGA) die ich euch ma zeigen wollte:-D.

http://nd.goal4.us/xnovade/login.php <----DA wirke ich selbst mit:-D(Weltraumsimulation)


http://welt2.ameisengame.de/index.php?p=haufen <---Ameisenstaat gründen
http://www.superfighter.ch/index.php?goto=login <---Kämpfe gegen andere Spieler im Duell
http://www.bebees.de/index.php <----- Errichte ein Bienenimperium:-D

Alles ist selbstverständlich kostenfrei und macht spass nebenbei zu spielen:-D.
Einfach ma anschaun


Euer Tyarkh


----------



## PlutoII (2. November 2008)

Forumwarz -> Coolstes Browsergame ever! Gute Englischkentnisse sind aber Vorraussetzung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten, habs oben aktualisiert.

Grüße


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Dieses Kartenspiel wie bei Schlag den Raab ist echt hart, bin bei lvl 4 um 1'300 Punkte gescheitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (3. November 2008)

gidf liebe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seidseit auch. Und außerdem kann ich mir seit ich auf dieser Seite war das Seid - Seit merken!


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Linklist aktualisiert.

Bei http://www.grauezelle.net/woliegtwas.html bin ich im Firsttry auch knapp an Runde 5 vorbeigeschlittert.
Dafür hatte ich bei Budapest nur 26Km Abweichung MUAHA


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Jetzt war ich bei lvl 6, dort bin ich aber kläglich gescheitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ich habe Ägypten bei Indien gesucht. Sehr peinlich. Eigentlich weiß ich wo Agypten liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, aber lass das Game mal nen Ami machen. Der kommt nichtmal über Runde 2^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Ich hab teils noch echt Probleme mit dem Englisch, da ein paar Länder bei denen ganz anders heissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, würd ich auch sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

arg bis lvl 5 gekommen dann ist leider anruf gekommen und dsa game kann man nicht pausieren :/
bäh
aber hungary dacht ich z.b. ist naja sonst wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber meiste war fast punktgenau .. später nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne unterbrechungen komm ich weiter^^


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Doch gibt Pause. Hat einen Knopf in dem Anzeigefeld wie weit du weg bist.

Man, bei lvl 6 versage ich immer, gerade mal 7'500 Punkte geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

der sagt dir welches land .. effektiv zu treffen is ja nid schwer
mache in gewissen klicks 5k punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20meter daneben und noch fast ganze zeit
naja hab pause nid gefunden .. 
ich versuchs zuhause mal da kann ich relaxt klicken^^


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Naja, Ungarn is nicht schwer... Und nen Pauseknopf hats^^ wie Qoni schon erwähnt hat^^
Ich probiers nun auch nochmals... muss doch über dieses F@K)ing Level 4 rauskommen^^


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Levl 6 mit 11000 Points gekommen. YES!
Trinidad und Tobago haben mir dann mit über 12k Km Entferung das Genick gebrochen^^


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Die grössten Probleme habe ich bei den Gebieten Südafrika, Südamerika, Canada und China und so. Diese kleinen unbekannte Länder zu treffen ist echt schwer.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die grössten Probleme habe ich bei den Gebieten Südafrika, Südamerika, Canada und China und so. Diese kleinen unbekannte Länder zu treffen ist echt schwer.



Ja das stimmt. Aber insgesamt denke ich sind wir gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

hungary
new zerland <-- dachte das heisst anders auf deutsch xD neuseeland (und nicht so wie ich irgendwas in afrika)
und halt die meisten orte in südafrika die ich nicht kenne^^

so pause bei runde 4 mit 39k punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: 5 mit 35k :/ voll verklickt das eine .. galapacos islands .. irgendwo im wasser ca da .. mist doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andere seite der karte^^
mist bei runder 6 total verkakt mit 19k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäh woher soll ich wissen wo algerien ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Algerien hätte ich bei Brasilien angesiedelt^^
GZ bist derzeit der beste! Runde 6 mit 19k =)


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Hmm, lvl 6 mit 16.5k. Diese elenden Seischellen bin ich immer voll daneben. Aber hab diesemal einen geilen Rekord geknackt. Hab etwas um nur 5 km verfehlt.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

So, jetzt aber:

1.) Neuer Rekord:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2.) Neuer Rekord:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nnänänänänänänääääää ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Also bei 1. bin ich aber besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

BEWEISE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

HIER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Shame on me^^
Aber 4 Sekunden... na da haste ne Weile zum Zielen gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

29000 Punkte auf Level 6...kb mehr xD


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Shame on me^^
> Aber 4 Sekunden... na da haste ne Weile zum Zielen gebraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eher zum überlegen welche der Inseln schon wieder Kuba war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ach Insel... Cheater... da kann man sich ja kaum verdrücken^^
Muss aber gestehen... ich schaffs nicht nocmal so gut zu sein^^
Ausserdem will ich deine 27 knacken!!!


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Wenn du meine 5 knackst bist du wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hätte Screen machen sollen aber bei Arbeit muss man immer so aufpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ja ich kenns mit der Arbeit^^ Aber ohne Screenie lass ichs nicht gelten MUAAHAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 27 knack ich trotzdem


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Na gut, dann mach ich die 5 hald nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

28 in bern -.- bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nichtma den mist treff ich genau^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Mein Rekord waren 30

Und einmal 7 Stück unter 100 nacheinander^^


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Hm, da liegen wir ja alle sehr dicht beieinander...
Hab gerade Cairo auf unter 100km gemacht.

Nenn mich Ägypter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Call me GOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

achwas man muss auf 20 treffen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir kommen immer so afrika länder die eh keiner kennt -.-
aber bäm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Sicher dass du darauf stolz sein kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS ist genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

wtf? glückstreffer oder? ich weis auch immer wo was ist aber treffen tu ich dann immer so 20-60 meter daneben^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Habs jetzt zweimal geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beide Male mit Edinburgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das erste mal aber ein Glückstreffer


----------



## -PuRity- (3. November 2008)

Ab "very hard" ist es echt nicht mehr normal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Wuhu, und das bei Sydney




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. November 2008)

"this is earth.You now that,right?"
Ach,leck mich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Fuck, 2.3k zu wenig für lvl 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

ab lvl 8 komm ich nicht weiter -.- woher soll ich die ganzen länder in afrika kennen :/ bäh


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

oO
- Augen noch zu so früh morgens im Geschäft
- IE geht trotzdem auf
- Eure Verrückten Rekorde anschau
- IE zu
- Nach hause geh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt brauch ich gar nimmer anzufangen... muss ein neues Game finden *argl


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Hab übrigens noch ne tolle Seite gefunden bezgl. Threadtopic^^

http://www.isnichwahr.de/

Ich trags gleich am Anfang nach.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Also bei kommt weder ein Video noch Pics wenn ich auf etwas klicke.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

NEUES Spiel, neues Glück meine Damen und Herren wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?

Da Falathrim und Purity uns alles so ins Bodenlose mit dem letzen Game geschossen haben hier das Game "Tower Defense".

http://spiele.isnichwahr.de/r394-tower-defence.html

Kurz erklärt:

1.) Kugeln spawnen
1.1) Die Kugeln werden mit jeder Runde multiplikativ um 1,25 stärker
2.) Mittels den Türmen die man auf den freien Feldern platzieren kann, schiesst man die Kugeln ab
3.) Man kann die Türme upgraden (mittels Klick auf die Türme selbst)
4.) Es gibt 10 Bürger im Schloss, jede Kugel, die lebend durchkommt tötet einen Bürger
5.) Der Spielprogrammierer gibt vor, er habe 90 Punkte geschafft
6.) Mein Firsttry war 14 (wusste aber nicht richtig wies funkt)

Screenie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, was holen wir Psychozocker da für Punkte raus, HÄ!? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst jucken


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Try Nummer 2:
Ich glaub ich habs langsam raus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Towertürme nicht upgradebar sind???
Die bau ich nicht mehr... bringen ja nichts! Ausser ich hab was übersehen...


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Also ich hab bis lvl 23 gescahfft.

Muss wohl mehr verschieden Elemente bauen.


----------



## raselius (4. November 2008)

ich bin lvl 65
[attachment=5719:ZOMFG_65.JPG]

sorry für das kacke Bild


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

kommt mir vor wie billig version von towerdefens mods aus wc3 ^^

da war ich immer gut. Aber dort konnte man türme dort bauen wo man wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Nutzt für den Picupload einfach http://www.abload.de
Keine Werbung und kein Registrieren.... Nur Pic uploaden und gut^^

Jetzt hat mich doch schon einer geknackt^^
Also ich hab folgendes herausgefunden: Man ist wesentlich effektiver, wenn man verschiedene Türme baut, weil die "Einheiten" wohl gegen mancherlei "immun" sind^^


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Ihr seht ich hab ne neue Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

ich habs vorhin bis 56 geschafft, musst aber weg vom Arbeitsplatz und schnellw as erledigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

HEHE   BESSER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

MUAHA!

Ohne Taktik verraten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bin ich fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab am schluss immer zu wenig Damage, was baust du so?  nur gewisse Türme?


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Ja, doof von mir meine Taktik zu verschleiern.
Habe mittlerweise herausgefunden, dass die Feuertürme super DMG machen aber nur im Nahkampf wirken (also immer an Ecken bauen).

Die Eisteile haben Fernkampf, weiß aber nicht oder der DMG so klasse is.

Die grünen sind mittelweit und machen recht guten dmg^^

naja, wohl sollen irgendwann flugteile kommen, ich glaube spätestens da müssen wir auch die 4. Kategorie bauen.

Bezgl. der 3000er Kanonen. Machen höllen DMG. Hatte eine mal upgegraded auf die 5000er... krass echt, aber supernahkampf nur^^


Naja, ich probiere weiter


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Jo, das hab ich alles auch schon rausgefunden.

Ich versuch jetzt grad die Taktik nur Wassertürme das sie sehr weit schiessen könne und somit über fast das ganze Feld Schaden machen.


----------



## raselius (4. November 2008)

[attachment=5723:ZOMFG__71.JPG]

lol, ihr noobs, ich bin besser!

Und dazu bin ich noch so nett meine taktik zu verraten


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

hehe   eine ähnliche taktik verfolge ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (4. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe   eine ähnliche taktik verfolge ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da muss es aber was besseres geben, ab 70 reicht der schaden nicht mehr aus


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Das nächste sind mal die grünen die ich teste. Haben ja am Schluss 9k Damage.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Schei**** raseliu... ich war nochmals auf 70. 71 Pack ich nicht.

@Qo: Nein, 9k DMG ist das was du siehst, bevor du die letzte Stufe ausbaust. Danach steht n/a dran.

Hier meine 70er Taktik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich probier nun aber mal was ganz anderes aus!


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Stufe 57 mit nur 4 Türmen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Und die Taktik geht auch nicht --> Langsam gebe ich auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (4. November 2008)

Leider hab ich den Threat erst heute gefunden.
Hab einmal dieses Spiel mitgemacht.
Auch wenn ich außerhalb der Wertung (weil ja heute schon der 04.11. ist) bin. Hier der screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

WOW, damit wanderst du natürlich mit in die Siegerliste^^
Machste das andere game auch mit?


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Kann man nur 6 grüne Türme machen?

Weil bei mir löscht es dann immer wieder einen und dann kann ich den setzen. -.-


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

So, weiter komm ich nicht, da fehlet dann der Schaden.

Leider hat das nochmalige bauen des grünen Turms zu viel Geld gekostet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Boah! 73.

Also ich hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit grün, weil die kaum Schaden machen am Anfang irgendwie^^

Aber man muss mehr als nur 6 bauen können. Ich hab aber festgestellt, dass einer verschwindet, wenn man sie ZU NAH aneinander baut.

Ich bleib dran, komm aber derzeit nicht mal mehr auf 70...


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Am Anfang ja, aber bei vollem Ausbau macht er 9k Schaden.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

ok, hab mal deine Idee verfolgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Du musst sie voll ausbauen sonst lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## Myanda (4. November 2008)

hab 68 geschafft, ein mix aus allen...


----------



## Gored (4. November 2008)

zensiert.to, meiner meinung nach au ne ziemlcih witzige seite


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> zensiert.to, meiner meinung nach au ne ziemlcih witzige seite




Danke, is drin =)


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Du musst sie voll ausbauen sonst lohnt es sich nicht.




Haha, Witzbold^^
Können vor Geldmangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Wieso?  Geht doch. So das wars jetzt echt. Hab alles gegeben. Mehr geht nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Mist, ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Hehe, aber ich war zu erst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was denkst du, kann man sich noch steigern? Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht wie.


----------



## joshivince (4. November 2008)

Ja, du warst zuerst^^
Naja, der Entwickler hats bis 90 geschafft. Ich will aber nicht wissen, wie oft er das getried hat MUAHA...
Naja, ich mach gleich Feierabend. Für mich wars das wieder. Wenns keiner mehr Packt bist du der Tagesssieger xD


----------



## David (4. November 2008)

www.buffed.de


----------



## mccord (4. November 2008)

zompocalypse 2d zombie shooter flash game
dogfight 2 luftkampf flash game

reddit - what's new online englisches community blog 
(ähnlich digg.com allerdings mit kommentaren die sich nicht auf youtube niveau bewegen und frischem content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Danke, wurde eingepflegt.
Was für ein Wettkampf soll heute starten?


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Gute Frage.

Ich hätte da was:

Bikemania

Das haben wir bei uns in der Firma immer gespielt. Ich bin der Rekordhalter.

Mein Rekord:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir können aber auch sehr gerne was ganz neues machen das noch keiner kennt.


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Mh sry,

aber auf so Games stehe ich leider nicht.
Aber wer mitmachen will kann sich gerne anschliessen.
Ich jedenfalls hau das Game mal in die Linklist, danke!


----------



## Abrox (5. November 2008)

Besser als gidf.de
Besser als SuFu zu brüllen

Die Antwort auf alle Fragen


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

LOL^^ is drin^^


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Hast du sonst noch so ein intressantes Spiel wie das gestern?


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Wie gestern?
Klar: http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defense/de/

Wer der beste ist gewinnt.
Egal welche Map, egal welcher Schwierigkeitsgrat (Muss jeder selbst herausfinden wie er am meisten Punkte macht!).

Möge der beste gewinnen! Ich stellts wieder in den ersten Post als Wettbewerb.

Greetzy


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Öhm, kannst du das mal erklären?  Kein schimmer worums da geht. Fahren ja nur Autos rum die man nicht steuren kann.


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

Na, auch wieder so ne Art Tower-Defense


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Das gleiche in grün^^ wie schon Naarg sagt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das TowerDefense von gestern hat mir mehr spass gemacht^^


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

Ach so. Naja, ist ja fast das selbe wie gestern.

Ich wär ja für was völlig neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema "Tower Defense" sind... TowerDefenseHQ

Übrigens, das heutige Spiel macht nicht so viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier könnten wir morgen spielen^^


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Ich hätte auch noch was:
http://www.my-onlinespiele.net/r653-xeno-tactic.html

Deins schau ich mir auch gleich an!


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Das für morgen hat keinen Langzeitspass finde ich.
Aber die verschiedenen TowerDefenses... da könntenwir ein auswählen von =)


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

Mein Score:

Vielleicht verbessere ich ihn am abend

[attachment=5728:TD.JPG]


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mein Rekord:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qonix (5. November 2008)

üben üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch was:
> http://www.my-onlinespiele.net/r653-xeno-tactic.html
> 
> Deins schau ich mir auch gleich an!


Deines ist gut.

Habe schon meinen eigenen Baustil entworfen, den Volcanogunismus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings taugt es nicht für einen Wettbewerb, da es keine Highscore gibt.

Antbuster auch ein Höllisch guter Towerdefender


----------



## Toraka' (5. November 2008)

bin grade beim forumwarz, hab aber iwie angst...


----------



## Myanda (5. November 2008)

Tower Defense: 61k inc


----------



## joshivince (5. November 2008)

Ich denke der heutige Gewinner steht fest^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (5. November 2008)

mhh, darfst noch ein bisschen üben...


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Antbuster auch ein Höllisch guter Towerdefender


Wollen wir das heute mal machen?

Mein Rekord lag bei 57. Sollte aber mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

So, das gilt es zu schlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. November 2008)

Gerne!!! 70 sollte drinnen sein.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> mhh, darfst noch ein bisschen üben...




Argl*

Ich trag dich ein.... humpf^^

Und der heutige Contest ist eröffnet und wurde in der Übersichtenseite eingetragen!


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

Hab mich etwas verbessert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

oO

Ich komm über 50 nich raus... *weitertry^^


----------



## Naarg (6. November 2008)

(Da steht 65^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:


Qonix schrieb:


> Hab mich etwas verbessert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fuu!


----------



## Melih (6. November 2008)

hab grad mal bis level 66 geschafft mit 11290 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

My best war 65...
Ich bleib dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Ich komm nicht drüber^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab vorhin auch mal ne neue Taktik probiert bin aber nur bis 69 gekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Erzählt mal was über Eure Taktiken^^


----------



## Naarg (6. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Erzählt mal was über Eure Taktiken^^


Also, generell gibt es die Möglichkeit, 3-6 Raketentürme rund ums Loch zu bauen. Damit kommtn man für gewöhlich immer bis zu den 60gern, und oft fast zur 70.

Alternativ habe ich meine Persöhnliche Highscore (72) durch Chaos bekommen, jede art von turm überall hin (Hat wohl die Ameisen verwirrt^^)

Heute schaffe ichs allerdings leider nicht, über die 71 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Erster Versuch 43,da heisst es noch ein wenig üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


// Edit - Beim 2 mal 47,es geht vorran *g*


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

Hehe, jetzt verderb ich euch den Spass mal richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. November 2008)

LOL Du Cheatest doch!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im ernst, wie bist du so hoch gekommen?^^


----------



## b1ubb (6. November 2008)

haha, habs nur bis lvl 69 geschafft.
man man man lvl 76 RESPEKT ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. November 2008)

14260 punkte und level 72

Taktik

Rocket türme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> LOL Du Cheatest doch!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das verrat ich erst morgen wenn ich gewonnen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

first time lvl 50

keine lust mehr^^


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

oO 76 GZ!

Hab auch ne Taktik die zu funktionieren scheint, aber da macht mein Rechner im Geschäft nimmer mit^^
Muss das zu hause probieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Ab lvl 50 wirds hart...
Nochn Edit - 58 hinbekommen,wollte die 60 knacken :/
naja,ich hab noch 3-4 Stunden ^^


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is auch nicht gefaked oder so...
Dass das Bild Fake heisst,ist Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lalala


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> lalala


Das war schon bei mir nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das war schon bei mir nicht witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich selbst hab wenigstens leise gelacht als ich mir das bild gezogen und in paint kopiert hab^^


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Man sollte beim Cheaten beachten, dass die 88 nicht ganz das Game Over sein können, wenn noch Kuchen auf dem Telelr liegt^^

*hihi


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Der Screen wurde halt noch beim Spielen gemacht *g*
Viel mehr sollte man beachten,dass es nicht nur die Zahl ist,sondern auch ein "lv" zu sehn ist >.>


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Stimmt^^

Ach ja, noch keine Vorfreude hier, ich bin immer noch am trien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Ich hab auch ne neue Taktik,aber leider hab ich auch Hausaufgaben >.>
Noch haben wir nicht 24 Uhr !!


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne neue Taktik,aber leider hab ich auch Hausaufgaben >.>
> Noch haben wir nicht 24 Uhr !!


und ich muss physik lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

Und ich hab meinen pers. Rekord^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. November 2008)

Das ändert leider nix an dieser Imba 76 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (6. November 2008)

YES

Qonix hat leider mehr Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

Puh, da hab ich aber Glück gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe, schon gemerkt, bei beiden Spielen die wir gewonne habe, haben wir lvl 76 erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meine Taktik:

Gleich beim Loch 4 Türme. 2 Fast am Rand und die anderen beiden schön dazwischen verteilen. Dann aufwerten auf schnell schiessen und dann auf Sniper. Alle 4 Türme voll ausbauen und dann immer wieder einen ausbauen. Wichtig ist auch immer das Primärziel auf die Ameise mit dem Kuchenstück zu machen. Das ist eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Genauso hab ichs dann zum Schluss auch gemacht =)

*So, ich hab mir was überlegt, damit das auch seinen Ansporn hat alles...*

Wer sagen wir... 10(?) Games gewinnt... wegen mir auch 5 oder 7 - voll egal, der bekommt von mir einen Banner für seine Signatur erstellt, ganz nach Wünschen des Siegers. Ich bin zwar kein Photoshop Profi, aber ich kann doch recht gut damit um gehen.

Ich führe eine Liste der Sieger im ersten Posting, ganz oben, damit mans gleich sieht.

*Welches game zocken wir heute?
Und auf wieviel Games einigen wir uns, die man Gewinnen muss?*


Grüße
Vince


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

Naja, das mit dem Banner sit zwar eine gute Idee. Aber eigentlich kann man seinen Wunsch in den Designfred posten und man bekommt einen schönen Banner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich denke mal bei 5 beginnen wir und dann kann man den Rekord erweitern oder er kann von wem eingestellt werden.

Ich hab ka was wir heute machen könnten.


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Jo, war ja nur ne Idee mit dem Banner^^
Hätte sonst nichts, was ich als Belohnung anbieten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, machen wir mal 5 Siege... der Anfangspost ist schon editiert^^


----------



## Myanda (7. November 2008)

moin, was liegt denn heute an?
blöd das ich nächste woche im urlaub bin :-P


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Ja, du bist ja immerhin Mitanwärter auf den ersten Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe auch Urlaub bin aber zu Hause... UND DA MACH ICH EUCH ALLE PLATT muahahah

Ich such mal schnell ein Game...


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/motherload/de/

Ich sag nur bohren, bohren, bohren.
Bissle reppen und tanken.

Was meint ihr? Kann man das als Tagesgame anfangen?

Erze FTW^^


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

Naja, das Problem das ich sehe ist das wenn man tot ist ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt und man keinen Punktestand sieht.


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Man sieht doch einen Punktestand!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. November 2008)

Mein Problem mit dem Bohrspiel:
Es dauert zu lange. 
Theoretisch kann man es ja 24/7 spielen ohne zu sterben. Und ich hab's nach ca 15 min rumgeschrubbe einfach weggeklickt.


----------



## Natsumee (7. November 2008)

motherload dauert eindeutig zu lange ^^ um so zwischen drin mal zu spielen

auch gute seite für alle towerdefence liebhaber ist


www.towerdefensehq.de


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

Man man, ich sollte meine Augen aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann werd ich das in der Mitagspause mal testen. Mein Problem bei solchen Spielen ist das man die ganze Zeit spielen muss und es nicht teils von selbst passiert und das somit während der Arbeitsziet schwer umzusetzen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. November 2008)

Qonix das spiel duret tz lang bin mol 3 stund a dem game ghocket.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

ui   das isch jo nöd gad wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. November 2008)

bin für ein anderes spiel ^^


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Jo, Schrott... ihr habt recht!

ich such mal weiter und jemand anderes sollte sich bei der TowerdefenseHQ mal umsehen (da war ich gestern schon, die meisten sind einfach nur dreck).

Grüße und bis nachher


----------



## Natsumee (7. November 2008)

ey sind auch gute spiele dabei -.-

zum beispiel das wo man nicht die türme spielt sondern die craps oder wie die heisen^^


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

klingt intressant

go go  Natsumee, suchen und posten


----------



## Natsumee (7. November 2008)

http://www.towerdefensehq.de/2007/11/27/anti-td/

aufs bild klicken und los gehts ^^


tipp: man kann auch mehrere gleichzeitig losschicken wen man genug geld hat^^


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Hm, gefällt mir nicht.
Wie schauts damit ausd? Mal was ganz anderes --> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect_ext57603679--kermix.html

Mit Pfeiltasten spielen...


----------



## joshivince (7. November 2008)

Ein schnelles Game... Level 10 erreicht^^

Ich mach mal Feierabend... bis später^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (7. November 2008)

Also das Spiel ist lustig, aber das dauert wirklich zu lang. :-(
Trotzdem danke für das Game. ;-)


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

Ich bin für http://playit.ch/online-spiele/ballerspiel...ead-series/2571


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin für http://playit.ch/online-spiele/ballerspiel...ead-series/2571



hammer game !

hahahhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2008)

So ich hab jetzt mal das von Natsumee gemacht.

Hab alle 10 lvl 1 Mal versucht und geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. November 2008)

wie bekomme ich beim forumwarz mehr flezz? die von swallow reichen hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## Toraka' (7. November 2008)

ah hat sich erledigt, ebay sei dank, *hust* ppwn shoppe. wer mir müll schickt kann ihn zurückkaufen


----------



## joshivince (10. November 2008)

Ich danke mal für die Teilnahme... Kann hier im Geschäft leider nimmer weitermachen.
Hab derzeit wieder zu viel um die Ohren.

Wer das hier weitermachen will kann den Thread gerne fortführen =)

/all
/bow
/danken


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Ich danke mal für die Teilnahme... Kann hier im Geschäft leider nimmer weitermachen.
> Hab derzeit wieder zu viel um die Ohren.
> 
> Wer das hier weitermachen will kann den Thread gerne fortführen =)
> ...


schade D:


----------



## b1ubb (12. November 2008)

Wer schafft mehr ???

 [attachment=5802:record.JPG]
spiel:
http://playit.ch/online-spiele/ballerspiel...ead-series/2571


----------



## Kronas (12. November 2008)

klar schau mal her ich habs durch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2008)

Er hat noch nicht einmal den Link (richtig) gepostet...


----------



## Kronas (12. November 2008)

äh... ich... kannte das spiel!!


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> klar schau mal her ich habs durch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ziemlich schlechter fake

zwischen den 5 und 6 - neuner schaut noch ein schwarzer punkt hervor.

ich finde es überhaupt lustig, warum man sich eigentlich "selbstbelügt".
Schaffen würdest du so einen score niemals, aber das du quasi der "hero" bist und dann auch noch so einen schlechten fake
postes, find ich mehr als nur arm ! 

aber naja du bist natürlich mein absoluter super gayhero ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2008)

Edit: Neuer Rekord von mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ziemlich schlechter fake
> 
> zwischen den 5 und 6 - neuner schaut noch ein schwarzer punkt hervor.


Ist mir auch aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

http://www.german-bash.org/

geile IRC Chat, ICQ etc Zitate lohnt isch immer wieder zu lesen^^

http://www.ibash.de/

selbes Prinzip nur mit anderen Zitaten^^


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

Instant Action ist eine Seite mit einem ganz netten Egoshooter,den man im Browser spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider muss man sich vorher was runterladen (man instaliert aber nichts) ,so ermöglicht Seite keine Spontanbesuche auf anderen Pc´s :/


----------



## Perkone (3. Dezember 2008)

www.z0r.de
www.encyclopediadramatica.com
www.wikipedia.de
www.google.de
Und natürlich buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Dezember 2008)

http://bender.vault-tec.dE

Geniale Comic Strips aus den Bereichen Counter Strike, Call of Duty & ein paar auch aus WoW

einfach nur göttlich^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab des Spiel auch mal gespielt, allerdings muss ich jez inner Schule und kann nimmer weitermachen T_T


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch n spiel gefunden. einfach mal ausprobieren ;D Wenn du hier Klickst kommst du zu der Seite


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

DeadSand schrieb:


> Hab auch n spiel gefunden. einfach mal ausprobieren ;D Wenn du hier Klickst kommst du zu der Seite


Soll das auf Buffed verlinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

LOL!


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> LOL!


LULZ,socken nur für 2 Gold.


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

öhm eigentlich nich ö.ö 

denn eben so: www.buffed.de


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

DeadSand schrieb:


> denn eben so: www.buffed.de





chopi schrieb:


> Soll das auf Buffed verlinken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (3. Dezember 2008)

menno was des? >_<


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Du willst nicht zufällig auf Pennergame o.ä. linken?


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2008)

DeadSand schrieb:


> Hab auch n spiel gefunden. einfach mal ausprobieren ;D Wenn du hier Klickst kommst du zu der Seite


buffed ist kein spiel soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw dein pennergame link in der sig geht net, buffed pennergamelinkschutz^^


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

Es lohnt sich!


----------



## DeadSand (4. Dezember 2008)

okay hat sich erledigt ^^"


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

www.snesfreaks.com

Eine Seite die Klasse Infos über die beste aller Konsolen seit jeher gibt^^

Mit großer Games Datenbank und bald auch hoffentlich wieder Reviews zu den einzelnen Games


----------

